# Desparate - Please Help!



## georgey (May 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I am doing a product photoshoot and am having difficulty. Am using a product tent with 4 daylight globes.

Using a D3 with a 70-200mm nikkor lens, I know that it is not completely Macro but it will have to do because any other lenses i do got would break the budget.

The product is hand cream, Glass with gold and metal lid and gold writing on the glass...

I have uploaded these to this gallery for you guys to see:

Etawi product photographs

I dont know if the photos are good enough to give back to the client, but i prefer to have my photos 100% before i do give them back.

Can you guys make any suggestions that could help me in my situation???

Thanks


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2009)

there appears to be a vertical dark line down the middle of each product with bright lines either side - with that sort of lighting its very tricky to read the product lable with ease. 
You need to break the light up a bit and get it to a softer cover over the front of the image - some diffusion on your lights perhaps  ( white toiletpaper can help if you have nothing else*


----------



## georgey (May 2, 2009)

Point taken,

Though i would have thought the product tent would have difused the lights enough as is. I currently have one light at each end and another one at the back...


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2009)

maybe try moving the lights further away from the box


----------



## georgey (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for reply - have tried moving the lights back but without much help...

But you did give me an idea, is it possible that the lights are strong and the product tent is too thin to properly diffuse the light?

I would also appreciate any other ideas that could help me improve them.. is the darkness the only thing?


----------



## Overread (May 2, 2009)

it coudl be the case - also glass casts reflections very easily. You can counter that partly with a circular polarizer filter if you have one


----------



## georgey (May 2, 2009)

YESS! a polarizer filter would definitely help!

It simply slipped my mind! Thankyou Very much! I will give that a try and see how things go...


----------



## smn_xps (May 3, 2009)

look at the reflection on the lid, you can clearly see the opening in the tent where you are shooting from. it is the lack of reflection from directly in front that is causing your problem. 

I have no idea how to solve it, but that is the cause

jerry


----------



## m2v (May 4, 2009)

the highlight should be in front, the label should also be softly illuminated from in front while both sides should be dark to define the shape of the product.

therefore a diffused lamp should be in front, black cardboards on both sides.


----------



## Don Kondra (May 4, 2009)

Post a shot of your set up...

Cheers, Don


----------



## Moonb007 (May 7, 2009)

I agree, post your set up.  To me you have to many hot spots and I could just be adjusting you layout.


----------

